# إبر التبييض الجلوتاثيون الامريكية بقوة 10000mg والايطالية بقوة 3000mg و5000mg الأصلية



## وايت روز (27 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ 
بعد النجاح الذي اتى من مفعول إبر التبيض بدول الخليج والحمد لله انقل لكم عروضي باذن الله. ​ 
إبر التبيض وانواعها طبعا هي كلها من الجولتاثيون يعني كلها فيتامينات مركزه ما الها اضرار للجسم الا للي عندها امراض مزمنه والي عندهم مشاكل بالكلى وطبعا الحوامل والمرضعات ما بنصح باستخدامهم الا بعد ساتشاره الطبييب والافضل اخواتي الحوامل ما انصح تستخدمونها لانه والله الحوامل اي اشي بياخذونه خطر على الجنين.​ 


ابر التبييض والتفتيح 3دي الامريكية بقوة 10000mg ​ 



​ 
المكونات:​ 
- مكافحة المؤكسد الجلوتاثيون 10000 مجم.
- حمض ألفا يبويتش 1250 ملغ.
- حمض الأسكوربيك 1000 ملغ.
- (ديسموتاز الفائق: SOD) 350 ملغ.
- استخراج الرمان3000 وحدة دولية.
- استخراج التوت 500 ملغ.​ 
السعر 3000 ريال ​ 


حصريا ابر التبيض الايطاليه قوة 5000 من glutax 5g​ 



​ 
ابر التبيض الايطاليه قوة 5000
تعتبر ابر التبيض الايطالية من الابر التي لها فوائد عديدة ,فهي تمنحك البياض الناصع والاشراق واللمعان باعتبارها تحوي على مادة الجوتاثيون وكذلك تزيل تجاعيد الوجه لانها تحتوي على مادة الكولاجين كما انها تزيل البثور وحب الشباب​ 



يبد أمفعولها اعتبارا من الاسبوع الاول الى الرابع ستلاحظين الفرق ببياض بشرتك ونعومتها وتجدد شبابها
طريقة الاستعمال :في اول شهر تأخذين ابرة كل اسبوع وبعدها ابرة كل اسبوعين
تؤخذ بالعضل او الوريد.​ 
تحتوي على 5 أمبولات​




السعر 2800 ريال ​ 
علبتين ب 4500 ريال ​ 
3 علب ب 6500 ريال​ 




ابر التبيض glutax 3g الايطالية ​ 




​ 

تعتبر ابر التبيض الايطالية من الابر التي لها فوائد عديدة ,فهي تمنحك البياض الناصع والاشراق واللمعان باعتبارها تحوي على مادة الجوتاثيون وكذلك تزيل تجاعيد الوجه لانها تحتوي على مادة الكولاجين كما انها تزيل البثور وحب الشباب​ 




يبد أمفعولها اعتبارا من الاسبوع الرابع ستلاحظين الفرق ببياض بشرتك ونعومتها وتجدد شبابها​ 
طريقة الاستعمال :في اول شهرين تأخذين ابرة كل اسبوع وبعدها ابرة كل اسبوعين​

​تؤخذ بالعضل او الوريد.​ 




تحتوي على 5 أمبولات ​





السعر 2500 ريال ​ 
اشتري علبتين والثالثة مجانا ​ 



الشحن مجانا لجميع انحاء العالم ​ 


والتحويل عن طريق بنك الراجحي او بنك السامبا ​ 


للطلب عن طريق الايميل او المتجر​ 
[email protected]​ 


تفضلو بزيارة متجرنا للمزيد من المنتجات العالمية على الرابط ​ 
http://rose1.mtjre.com​ 




​ 

http://rose1.mtjre.com​


----------



## sultan-3009 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*رد: إبر التبييض الجلوتاثيون الامريكية بقوة 10000mg والايطالية بقوة 3000mg و5000mg الأ*

الله يسعد اوقاتكم 
لدي باقة ممتازة لنشر الاعلانات في المنتديات
انشر اعلانك في 40منتدى بـ 400 ريال 



عينة من الاعمال الاحترافية في التسويق الالكتروني
‫خالد عبد الله‬&lrm; - YouTube
التسويق الالكتروني
*تجدني دائما على الواتس اب *

* 0505678580*


​


----------



## وايت روز (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: إبر التبييض الجلوتاثيون الامريكية بقوة 10000mg والايطالية بقوة 3000mg و5000mg الأ*

نسعد بخدمتكم والتواصل معكم عن طريق المتجر
http://rose1.mtjre.com


او



التواصل عن طريق الايميل 
[email protected]


الشحن مجانا لجميع انحاء العالم


----------



## وايت روز (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: إبر التبييض الجلوتاثيون الامريكية بقوة 10000mg والايطالية بقوة 3000mg و5000mg الأ*

للطلب عن طريق الايميل او المتجر

[email protected]



تفضلو بزيارة متجرنا للمزيد من المنتجات العالمية على الرابط 

http://rose1.mtjre.com


----------



## وايت روز (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: إبر التبييض الجلوتاثيون الامريكية بقوة 10000mg والايطالية بقوة 3000mg و5000mg الأ*

نسعد بخدمتكم والتواصل معكم عن طريق المتجر
http://rose1.mtjre.com


او 



التواصل عن طريق الايميل 
[email protected]


الشحن مجانا لجميع انحاء العالم


----------



## وايت روز (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: إبر التبييض الجلوتاثيون الامريكية بقوة 10000mg والايطالية بقوة 3000mg و5000mg الأ*

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه​


----------



## وايت روز (9 يناير 2013)

*رد: إبر التبييض الجلوتاثيون الامريكية بقوة 10000mg والايطالية بقوة 3000mg و5000mg الأ*

أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم و أتوب إليه​


----------

